# shutter noise in 1DMark III



## Randy (Jul 25, 2011)

When shooting certain events, mainly golf,the noise made by the shutter slap can be annoying to the golfers.I'm usually using high speed fps for this. Is there any way to decrease or absorb this noise ??


----------



## dr croubie (Jul 25, 2011)

Is it the shutter, or the mirror?
I'm not sure if mirror lockup work in high-speed continuous mode though.

On my 7D, there's a "silent shooting" mode on liveview, the shutter makes less sound, but one (or both) say not suitable for HSC. Read your manual, it's probably different to the 7D.

If it's just the mirror making the noise and the shutter isn't so bad (my experience is that the shutter on its own is no worse than a whisper a few meters away), then my solution would be to Manual Focus in live-view (or viewfinder focus then activate liveview), and let fly with HSC when he swings for the ball.
At least it's golf so subject is static, not running all over a field...


----------



## Isurus (Jul 25, 2011)

The only thing I'm aware of is a blimp. Basically, it is a foam lined case that fits over the camera to reduce noise. They are cumbersome at best though. I've seen people use them at events like golf and tennis though. Here is a link:

http://www.soundblimp.com/canon.htm


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Jul 27, 2011)

dr croubie said:


> If it's just the mirror making the noise and the shutter isn't so bad (my experience is that the shutter on its own is no worse than a whisper a few meters away), then my solution would be to Manual Focus in live-view (or viewfinder focus then activate liveview), and let fly with HSC when he swings for the ball.


Live View is still pretty cumbersome and adding manual focus on top of that makes it worse...you have to manually select a zoom area and zoom in for critical focus, and you lose the framing accuracy of the viewfinder...this seems already to have traded away many of the benefits of using a DSLR.

On top of that, at least on the T1i (I hope it's not as bad on other units) the mirror slap sound when activating and deactivating Live View seems more grating and conspicuous than just shooting a frame. On top of that again, it still has the same loud shutter sounds as normal when taking photos: It takes the shot (with a little noise) and then audibly flips the mirror back when done. Maybe this is different on the 1D Mark III and other cameras, but for some time I've been seeing calls for a real mirror lock-up solution (from Michael Reichmann, for example) from Canon. If they want to let people use Live View as effectively as a mirrorless camera would, this is one of the things they would have to tackle.

Assuming that's true, I think the sound blimp is really the only way to go.

Applause for Randy for being considerate of his subjects!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 27, 2011)

The 1D MK III does make a pretty loud noise, I can understand that it might not be what you want in noise sensitive situations.

That is where a mirrorless camera would come in handy, particularly one with in-lens shutter instead of focal plane shutter.

If I were doing a lot of work in situations like this, I'd look for a camera that was inherently quite, rather than adding a muffler. Unfortunately, you must give up some of the other desirable features of the 1 series bodies to get mirrorless. Sony may be out with a new higher end pellix model soon, that might be worth looking at for quite situations.


----------

